# Question for the guys.



## Country Apple (Nov 7, 2010)

Guys if your woman never denies you sex and will do almost anything sexually that you want would you have a need to cheat? Is cheating more emotional or about sex? If your wife asked you if you cheated would you ever admit it?

Thanks guys!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't think cheating has as much to do with sex as with self-esteem. To be crude, a guy can get himself off. He can't really stroke his own ego, though.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Country Apple said:


> Guys if your woman never denies you sex and will do almost anything *sexually that you want would you have a need to cheat?* Is cheating more emotional or about sex? If your wife asked you if you cheated would you ever admit it?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Guys who still cheat who are satisfied sexually at home... are guys that are basially flawed. I mean they are opportunistic cheaters, and there is nothing at all you as a woman can do about guys like this. You see this type of stuff everyday. Beautiful wife, no house, job, career, family and getting sexed like crazy almost everynight. Then some chick winks at him at the bar and he goes home with her. That's just a flaw of a guy's make up. Unfortunately, more guys are like this than woman. Usually, but not all the time, its the wife who is missing the needs at home that finally push her to look elsewhere.


----------



## Xander (Oct 20, 2010)

Assuming he's not fundamentally a cad, he's probably bored. Copious amounts of sex can still be boring.

If you keep him around, then you have to change the things leading up to the sex as well as the sex itself. You're going to have to plan some innovative dates and force him to see you in a new light, to preempt that need for newness that goes with cheating.

That's the only thing that I can really say based on your short post... This very well could be an ego thing, but I'd need to know more.


----------



## Trueman (Nov 13, 2010)

Country Apple said:


> Guys if your woman never denies you sex and will do almost anything sexually that you want would you have a need to cheat? Is cheating more emotional or about sex? If your wife asked you if you cheated would you ever admit it?
> 
> Thanks guys!



I am sure that guy will never cheat if his woman satisfies him but exception is always there.Man will never admit that he cheated his wife but again exception is always there.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I've mentioned this before, but what my psychologist told me was that most people, men and women, cheat because they are not getting their emotional needs met. Yes, there are horndogs that will have sex where ever and when ever, but they are not the majority.

if you are sexually fulfilling your man, but otherwise treat him with contempt, he will go looking for emotional fulfillment elsewhere. Are they "flawed"? Probably, but no more than the spouse who is emotionally abusive to them.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If someone deliberately and consistently refuses to supply their partner's basic emotional needs, why would they even deserve or believe they were entitled to loyalty? They wouldn't be the victim of adultary but the recipient of the only logical consequences of their own choices. If I don't feed my dog, it's not his fault if he ends up going to my neighbors for food.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Chris Taylor said:


> I've mentioned this before, but what my psychologist told me was that most people, men and women, cheat because they are not getting their emotional needs met. Yes, there are horndogs that will have sex where ever and when ever, but they are not the majority.


:iagree:
Nailed it (pun intended).


----------



## kcguy (Nov 15, 2010)

I was a man who cheated on his wife many years ago. I did it because of several reasons. 1. My relationship with her had deterioated to such a degree, my affair was about was these problems ME? I was always the blame for the crap going wrong. So, I wanted to find out. NO, it wasn't. It continued because I got caught up in my own selfish self centered EGO. I was wrong. I hurt her. She had her own issues, but sadly she wasn't doing the right things to resolve them. We both had problems. We ended our relationship, and she met someone else. She finally got it. It wasn't about sex, it was about feeling good. We have reconciled and are back together. We still have problems. I would never ask my wife to have sex with me, if she really didn't want it. It's pretty obvious, no matter how good you are at faking it, your not into it, I am not going to make my wife a *****. How is this making YOU feel as well. I cheated because I wanted to. NO ONE Made me. I don't blame my wife. I made my choice. Now, she responsible for not working on resolving the problems in our relationship and that's why I made the choice. I tried to talkto her about them, and she wanted to be in denial. Sometimes, like the guy said, don't feed the dog, and it will go to the neighbors. I am really sick of guys only being sterotyped we're all about sex. We are about feelings, making him feel good outside the bedroom is equally important than in the bedroom. If my wife would find a balance in that, i will tell you what. NO MAN, would ever please this lady like I would. I would take a bullet for that. I would do what ever I had to honor and give back. That's called filling the love tank. If you can keep that reasonalbly full, then if he still cheats.. dump is stupid ass, he is a player and your deserve better than that.


----------

